# Watch: Tommy robinson rips liberal reporter at scene of london attack



## Arnold (Mar 22, 2017)

*WATCH: TOMMY ROBINSON RIPS LIBERAL REPORTER AT SCENE OF LONDON ATTACK*
MARCH 22, 2017

Former English Defence League leader Tommy Robinson went to town on a reporter today after he was interrupted in the midst of a Rebel Media interview at the scene of the London terror attack.

Robinson was speaking with Rebel Media's Caolan Robertson on the unsurprising nature of the incident in light of the suspected perpetrator's identity being released.

'This isn't a shock to me,' said Robinson. 'I don't understand people who are surprised by this. We have over 3,000 Muslims who are monitored 24 hours a day 7 days a week at a cost of nine billion [pounds] a year. We're following them, waiting for them to do this.'

As Robinson continued to rant, a crowd apparently formed around him and began filming. Among them was a reporter who quickly took the offense against Robinson.

'Do you have information that no one else seems to have?' inquired the reporter.

'I have information that shows there was four terrorist attacks last week in France,' shot back Robinson. 'There was 12 planned last year. Driving your car like this man has done is exactly what the 'Inspire' magazine, which is Al Qaeda's magazine, which was downloaded by 50,000 British Muslims last year' 50,000 British Muslims downloaded a terrorist manual.'

?There was 12 planned last year. Driving your car like this man has done is exactly what the ?Inspire? magazine, which is Al Qaeda's magazine, which was downloaded by 50,000 British Muslims last year? 50,000 British Muslims downloaded a terrorist manual in our country. Not 10, not 20. 50,000 people who want to see exactly what you see there ? that?s what they want.?

'They want war, they want death and we keep on pandering like you just [came] up to me saying it's got nothing to do with Islam.'

https://youtu.be/ZhrhLovaFs8

Source: https://milo.yiannopoulos.net/2017/03/tommy-robinson-rips-reporter/


----------



## Decker (Mar 22, 2017)

You stand a better chance of getting hit by two consecutive lightning bolts than dying in a terrorist attack...in this country at least.  

But if Kreskin Tripp had so much pertinent information about the threat posed, what did he do about it?  Nothing.  Bc he's talking out of his frightened ass, that's why.

I wonder if this guy's pissed about The Anarchist's Cookbook....that's been out for decades and shows effective deadly terror techniques.  I used to work in a bookstore.


----------



## NeilPearson (Mar 22, 2017)

Decker said:


> You stand a better chance of getting hit by two consecutive lightning bolts than dying in a terrorist attack...in this country at least.



Then I guess you should just ignore it... bring in more!  Lets bring in so many that they implement Sharia law.


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2017)

Decker said:


> You stand a better chance of getting hit by two consecutive lightning bolts than dying in a terrorist attack...in this country at least..



...America is a culture of fear, fear of blacks, gays, trannies, muslims....anybody not a 'white male'.....cracks me up, big tough body builders in fear of gays..


----------



## Luxx (Mar 24, 2017)

charley said:


> ...America is a culture of fear, fear of blacks, gays, trannies, muslims....anybody not a 'white male'.....cracks me up, big tough body builders in fear of gays..



^this. It's a complete joke. In sales, the best way to sell to someone, is to prey on their fears. So many dumb gullible people.


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 24, 2017)

This shit is not going to stop until Islam jas a reformation and takes care of the loonytoon radicals themselves.


----------

